# ShadowSpear Shooters



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread is for us, by us.

Please post your favorite images of you and one or more peacemakers.

New members:  Please remember PERSEC and if you are in a position where a picture of you may cause harm to you or fellow servicemen/officers, then PLEASE blur your face beyond recognition.

Here's me a couple weeks ago.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 4, 2008)

Competing at IDPA







Playing with a Colt Commander via pals at the regional tactical team.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Wil,

The others must be too shy.... :doh:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh hold your pants on Mister!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Me at the 1st Army Commanders Warrior Challenge 2007






One of my pistolas, picture is a few years old.


----------



## Queen Beach (Feb 4, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Oh hold your pants on Mister!


 

Is that a supersized can of the dreaded WD40???????


I will have to get an updated photo.....perhaps one like my Avatar..but pointing a gun instead of the finger..humnnnnnnn.....~rubs chin~

Oh honey....we need to take a picture!~~~:confused::eek:


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 5, 2008)

My computer does not show 'new posts' for this thread after a couple minutes.  I have been looking to see if anyone posted on this thread, and had to go back to my profile on 'threads started' to find it. hmmm... snafu??


Thanks for the pics folks... keep em coming...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 5, 2008)

Still think this thread is a bit gay but......... since this pic of me is all over the damn web as well as in a few magaze ads and websites.... and no gay porn mags you ass!



> Cpl. YOU DONT NEED TO KNOW with the 2nd Battalion, 25th Marines, shows his sniping skills at the Multi-National forces during the patrolling phase of lane training. Lane training is a three day event during Baltic Challenge '98, the largest peace support exercise held in the Baltic Region. The United States and 11 European nations will participate in this operation that will be conducted in the spirit of the "Partnership-for-Peace (PFP)" program.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 5, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Thanks Wil,
> 
> The others must be too shy.... :doh:



Shy I aint....short and funny looking yes, but shy, no.....:cool:


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Still think this thread is a bit gay but......... since this pic of me is all over the damn web as well as in a few magaze ads and websites.... and no gay porn mags you ass!



Dude that pic was used so many times in the gaming industry to promote "sniper games", You should get a few bucks for it !


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 5, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Still think this thread is a bit gay but......... since this pic of me is all over the damn web as well as in a few magaze ads and websites.... and no gay porn mags you ass!



Cool pic, but where is your M40A3 rifle? :)


----------



## phridum (Feb 5, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Cool pic, but where is your M40A3 rifle? :)



I'm guessing it's weaved into the ghillie next to him...

I don't know if people IN pictures can get credit for them. The photographer has the rights, but I don't really know.  My partner from basic course is featured in tons of books shooting the SASR from inside a room in Ramadi but I don't think he gets anything for it. 

This is the greatest Sniper pic ever from an OP, it's my friend Ben, but I wish it'd been me...


----------



## hidesite (Feb 5, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Oh hold your pants on Mister!



Nice riffle.:)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 5, 2008)

hidesite said:


> Nice riffle.:)



Thank you, loved shooting it. ;)


----------



## hidesite (Feb 5, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Thank you, loved shooting it. ;)



It's almost as cool as the weirdo that owns it...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 5, 2008)

hidesite said:


> It's almost as cool as the weirdo that owns it...



Almost...but not quite.  :cool:


----------



## Operator (Feb 5, 2008)

Afghan right after my conscript year.

Our first contact =) And i ended up in the middle of the sandwich with my mp:/






Oh and this is me in the amazon jungle a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 6, 2008)

Op,

You appear to be enjoying your position in that first picture... waaaayyy too much


----------



## Ravage (Feb 6, 2008)

Operator said:


> Oh and this is me in the amazon jungle a couple of weeks ago.



No shit


----------



## Operator (Feb 6, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Op,
> 
> You appear to be enjoying your position in that first picture... waaaayyy too much



Haha, yeah I have to admit I enjoyed it a little bit. It felt warm.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 6, 2008)

phridum said:


> I'm guessing it's weaved into the ghillie next to him...
> 
> I don't know if people IN pictures can get credit for them. The photographer has the rights, but I don't really know.  My partner from basic course is featured in tons of books shooting the SASR from inside a room in Ramadi but I don't think he gets anything for it.
> 
> This is the greatest Sniper pic ever from an OP, it's my friend Ben, but I wish it'd been me...



HAHA that made laugh for a good 5 mins.....hilarious:)>:{


----------



## Operator (Feb 6, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Oh hold your pants on Mister!



http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3696&d=1202174115

Hey, I just saw that picture in the video called "shadowspear shootout"!
Did all of you guys meet or something? lol


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 6, 2008)

Operator said:


> Hey, I just saw that picture in t...UOTE]
> 
> lol...yes some of us did, last fall.


----------



## hidesite (Feb 7, 2008)

Operator said:


> Afghan right after my conscript year.
> 
> Our first contact =) And i ended up in the middle of the sandwich with my mp:/



I would feel for the guy in the front if he were to forgets his ear plugs... :eek:


----------



## ROS (Feb 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Dude that pic was used so many times in the gaming industry to promote "sniper games", You should get a few bucks for it !


 
Yeah, Ive seen it used for a couple of compaines as well.... and in a few adds in mags.  So far Ive gotten nothing for it.  The DOD released the pic and so it can be used by anyone.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 7, 2008)

hidesite said:


> I would feel for the guy in the front if he were to forgets his ear plugs... :eek:



no shit... that would suck... baaaddd


----------



## Operator (Feb 7, 2008)

hidesite said:


> I would feel for the guy in the front if he were to forgets his ear plugs... :eek:



Well usually we attack with swords and daggers, so we dont need them.

The weapons are just serving as a camouflage to the Nato staff so they think we are fighting conventional.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 7, 2008)

Real Men with Real Weapons


----------



## ROS (Feb 7, 2008)

I have nightmares about those.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 7, 2008)

ROS said:


> I have nightmares about those.


 
The Men or the Weapons?


----------



## ROS (Feb 7, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> The Men or the Weapons?


Yes! 

Throw a SuperSoaker 3000 in and I'll cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 7, 2008)

See this:






tell me, why hasn't someone shot those people yet ?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 7, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Real Men with Real Weapons



LOL awesome, now I know who to call when I need protection.  ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 7, 2008)

going shooting again tomorrow with four more deputies... I love my job..


----------



## bella (Feb 7, 2008)

ROS said:


> I have nightmares about those.




:):):):)


----------



## vicat777 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is my team doing some training in Camp Blanding, FL last year.  Oh yeah, I am in the left picture.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 10, 2008)

vicat777 said:


> Here is my team doing some training in Camp Blanding, FL last year.  Oh yeah, I am in the left picture.



Nice Pix man.  Wish I was there. :)


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 10, 2008)

Firosche said:


> Nice Pix man. Wish I was there. :)


 
Yeah, X2


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice pix....

Our shoot Thursday went well.  Put about 600 rounds down range, and had a blast...


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 10, 2008)

Heres one.  Staged for a recruiting presentation for the PD.  Usually too busy shooting to get pic's taken.  I got some more somewhere but cant find the damn things.


----------



## SR-25 (Feb 11, 2008)

Back in 06


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 11, 2008)

One of my favorites. 

My daughter 9 years old, with her favorite pocket pistol:


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 11, 2008)

Ravage said:


> See this:
> 
> tell me, why hasn't someone shot those people yet ?



Thanks to Rav, i came across this too...at least i can share this shame with the other SOF dudes here.

http://www.contractorswgt.com/temp/Arms_Ad3.jpg

then i came across this....
http://www.contractorswgt.com/temp/P50-51Wannabe.pdf


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 12, 2008)

J,

The images show up as 'Forbidden' I am not authorized to view yadda yadda...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 12, 2008)

work for me lol,,,,, wtf


----------



## Ravage (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah I see them too. Man some people need to get their heads torn off and pissed into.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 12, 2008)

WTF is right...

I say again..... :
(cut and paste from the page)
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /temp/P50-51Wannabe.pdf on this server.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2008)

Those dudes are fucked.  It's like a bunch of midgets playing dress up. lol

Check out these guys, they all look the same.  :uhh:
http://www.contractorswgt.com/temp/P52Wannabe.pdf


----------



## USMCATC (Feb 12, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Those dudes are fucked.  It's like a bunch of midgets playing dress up. lol
> 
> Check out these guys, they all look the same.  :uhh:
> http://www.contractorswgt.com/temp/P52Wannabe.pdf



I can't believe this, it a freakin joke. WOW......


----------



## Ravage (Feb 12, 2008)

Belive it...
But lets get back on track :)


----------



## Operator (Feb 15, 2008)

Late night fun shooting at pop-up targets couple of days ago.

[ame="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j255/valroe/?action=view&current=Op_Range.flv"]Login to a private Photobucket.com album[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like fun :)


----------



## Operator (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep! 14 seconds of bullets, that was all i could afford rav!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Operator said:


> Late night fun shooting at pop-up targets couple of days ago.



I like how you shifted your natural point of aim, before engaging each target. Believe it or not, that is one of the hardest things to get soldier to do.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 15, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I like how you shifted your natural point of aim, before engaging each target. Believe it or not, that is one of the hardest things to get soldier to do.


I just think he has a nice butt!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 15, 2008)

Chop.....


What are we ever gonna do with you????


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 15, 2008)

Went shooting today with my son, my daughter, and her boy-friend....

(not boyfriend, but a boy that is her friend)  I had to show him exactly how well I shoot


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 15, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Chop.....
> 
> 
> What are we ever gonna do with you????


WHAT?:uhh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 15, 2008)

uh-huh.... WHAT my ass...


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I like how you shifted your natural point of aim, before engaging each target. Believe it or not, that is one of the hardest things to get soldier to do.



It's not all that hard...................if they watch someone do it. ;)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 15, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Went shooting today with my son, my daughter, and her boy-friend....
> 
> (not boyfriend, but a boy that is her friend)



is she hot ?

runs away....VERY VERY FAST !


----------



## Operator (Feb 15, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I like how you shifted your natural point of aim, before engaging each target. Believe it or not, that is one of the hardest things to get soldier to do.



Thanks JAB! I haven`t been in the biz too long, but I try lol 

Christ Leah, I don`t know what to say! haha Thank you?


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 15, 2008)

Operator said:


> Thanks JAB! I haven`t been in the biz too long, but I try lol
> 
> Christ Leah, I don`t know what to say! haha Thank you?


Yes you say Thank You..And I say..You are welcome!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 15, 2008)

Ravage said:


> is she hot ?
> 
> runs away....VERY VERY FAST !



OH HELL NO!!!!!!!


Boon,
I need an IP tag please.....


Rav,
You had better stay away from the little black helos that are gonna pop in


----------



## Operator (Feb 15, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> It's not all that hard...................if they watch someone do it. ;)



hehe shouldn`t be too hard 82nd. American soldiers (the ones i`ve seen) have the best stances i ever saw. Your shooting training works.


----------



## JBS (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice vid, Operator.

Nice to see you've got your gear on at the range.  I'm a firm believer in training how you're going to fight.


So, when are you going to post the video where you show us your groups?


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2008)

Operator said:


> hehe shouldn`t be too hard 82nd. American soldiers (the ones i`ve seen) have the best stances i ever saw. Your shooting training works.



Nice work by the way...........................You can be on my assualt team anyday. ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 15, 2008)

Is this where you smack each other on the ass and go get a beer?


 :doh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Is this where you smack each other on the ass and go get a beer?
> 
> 
> :doh:



LMAO....................................you've been drinking tonight havn't you and your just jealous that it ain't your ass that is getting spanked. 

By the way, I haven't forgot your "DILLO" It will get there this week, I promise.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 15, 2008)

Drinking?  Nope, I don't partake... I just figured either a rousing rendition of Kumbuyah was about to happen or someone was gettin tapped on the ass.. It had to be one or the other... lol

I knew you wouldnt forget the dillo, I am in no rush bro.

Now back to lurkin and NOT drinkin :doh:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 22, 2008)

*Area IV BIAP*

Area IV 'Turkey Shoot' - BIAP '04

'El Presidente' 5 targets in depth, 1 at 3m, 2 at 5m, 2 at 7m, DT each 'A' zone, (7.9 sec)

'Disabled vehicle' 2 through the window, 2 outside the vehicle, change mags, targets in depth....

Havin fun....


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Feb 29, 2008)

So hard!


----------

